# Winamp 5.531 AutoTag Feature



## ayush_chh (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Those who already know this Please ignore. Yesterday while playing with file Info. in winamp for a song, i found this autotag feature(never noted this before). Just click on it and it amazingly tags the song, any song i must say. I have tried many Hindi songs.

Right Click on a song and click View File Info(Alt+3) and at the botttom right corner you will find the button.


regards
ayush


----------



## anispace (Apr 10, 2008)

to tag multiple files, 
just select all files in the playlist , rt click>send to>autotag

very useful feature.and it tags even hindi songs correctly.


----------

